# Mein Bootsrutenhalter



## schwedenfan83 (2. Juni 2005)

*2-fach Bootsrutenhalter*

Ok ich dachte es guckt sich gar keiner an !
Also dafür hab ich jetzt noch mehr Fotos gemacht|rotwerden 

Also man nehme (für 2 Rutenhalter):
 1 Stück Pressholzrest ausm Baumarkt (2?)
 4 einigermaßen stabile Winkel (4?)
 1 Haufen Schrauben (2?)
 4 Rohre (4?)
 2 Schraubzwingen (6?)

zuerst muss man aus dem Holzbrett alle Holzteile mit der Stichsäge aussägen:
4 Halbrunde oder Dreiecke 
2 Platten so dass die schraubzwinge drauf passt und die Ruten gut voneinander entfernt sind.
2 Platten so lang wie die anderen 2 Bretter breit und ca 10 cm breit(  |kopfkrat )

in alle 4 Platten muss man mittig eine aussparung für die Schraubzwinge machen. Geht am besten wenn man 2 mal so-tief-wie-die-Schraubzwinge-dick ansägt und die Mitte mit einem Stechbaitel raushaut.
Dann schraubt man das kleiner Brett rechtwinkelig auf das große und setzt die Schraubzwinge ein und schraubt sie auch fest.
auf das obere Brett kommen jetzt 2 Winkel, die das brett leicht überlappen sollten und an diese Winkel mit Flügelmuttern die Halbrunde auf die wiederrum die nach eigenem Gutdünken mit Aussparungen für die Ruten versehenen Rohre kommen. (siehe Zeichnung #4 )

Das kleine Brett ist dann später an der innenwand vom boot und von außen schraubt man es fest.

Vorteil: hält bombenfest
Nachteil:sperrig

DIe Fragezeichen sind alles euros


----------



## AKor74 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*

Ich habe zwei Rutenhalter gekauft, ohne Basteln, super stabil, vertikal und waagerecht montierbare Grundhalterung, die Aufsätze (Rutenhalter) werden einsteckt, sind drehrbar und neigbar. Das Stück für 18€, dafür ohne Aufwand.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*

man Schwedenfan83 das ist ja wirklich der beste Bootsrutenhalter aller Zeiten!
Das hast du echt super hingekriegt, ich werde ihn gleich nachbauen!


----------



## grisuking (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*

Hallo Schwedenfan 
Ich kann aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Bilder nicht sehen. Kannst Du sie mir bitte schicken , denn ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Do it yourself Lösung. 

Danke
grisuking


----------



## Rotauge (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*

Hey Schwedenfan, wieso hast du denn deinen Beitrag gelöscht und die Bilder rausgenommen?

 |kopfkrat


----------



## Inj3kt (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*



schwedenfan83 schrieb:


> man Schwedenfan83 das ist ja wirklich der beste Bootsrutenhalter aller Zeiten!
> Das hast du echt super hingekriegt, ich werde ihn gleich nachbauen!



is zwar lange her, aaaber................
Eigenlob stinkt doch , oder???#q


----------



## ohneLizenz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*



Inj3kt schrieb:


> is zwar lange her, aaaber................
> Eigenlob stinkt doch , oder???#q



holst sowas altes hoch und dann diese =>
bist zum stänkern da oder? #q


----------



## Prodigy (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mein Bootsrutenhalter*

Hmm, gar nicht mal schlecht gebastelt!!!
:m

Schade das Deine Mühen hier niemand ernst nimmt. Die LOL-Kiddies (bezogen auf Eigenlob stinkt/ bist zum stänkern da!!!) die bisher den Thread bevölkert haben einfach ignorieren!!!:v:v

Die kriegen wahrscheinlich nicht mal nen Nagel in die Wand gehauen!

Das Ding könnte ich mir eigentlich auch mal schnell für meinen Schwedenurlaub zusammenschrauben. Lange halten wird die Konstruktion aber wahrscheinlich nicht!?!


----------

